# Deep Tracks - Pink Floyd - "Wish You Were Here" - No Limit To Selections...



## Guest (Aug 11, 2018)

View attachment 106607


*There is no limit to the number of selections that you can choose for this poll.
*
On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Pink Floyd - "Wish You Were Here"

""Wish You Were Here" is the ninth studio album by English rock band Pink Floyd. It was first released on 12 September 1975 in the United Kingdom by Harvest Records and a day later in the United States by Columbia Records.

Inspired by material the group composed while performing in Europe, the album was recorded in numerous sessions at Abbey Road Studios in London. Two of its songs criticize the music business, another expresses alienation, and the multi-part composition "*S*hine On *Y*ou Crazy *D*iamond" is a tribute to Pink Floyd founder Syd Barrett, who had left seven years earlier due to mental health problems.

As with their previous album "The Dark Side of the Moon" (1973), the band used studio effects and synthesizers, and brought in guest singers: Roy Harper, who provided the lead vocals on "Have a Cigar", and Venetta Fields, who added backing vocals to "Shine On You Crazy Diamond".

"Wish You Were Here" topped record charts in the United Kingdom and the United States, and Harvest Records' parent company EMI was unable to print enough copies to meet demand.

Although it initially received mixed reviews from critics, the album went on to receive critical acclaim, appearing on Rolling Stone's lists of "The 500 Greatest Albums of All Time" and the "50 Greatest Prog Rock Albums of All Time".

Pink Floyd keyboardist Richard Wright and guitarist David Gilmour have both cited "Wish You Were Here" as their favourite Pink Floyd album.

On 5 June 1975, on the eve of Pink Floyd's second US tour that year, Gilmour married his first wife, Ginger. That day, the band were completing the mix of "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" when an overweight man with shaven head and eyebrows entered carrying a plastic bag. Waters initially did not recognize him. Wright presumed he was a friend of Waters, but realized it was Syd Barrett.

Gilmour initially presumed he was an EMI staff member. Mason also failed to recognize him and was "horrified" when Gilmour identified him. In Mason's Pink Floyd memoir "Inside Out", he recalled Barrett's conversation as "desultory and not entirely sensible". Storm Thorgerson reflected on Barrett's presence: "Two or three people cried. He sat round and talked for a bit but he wasn't really there."

Waters was reportedly reduced to tears by the sight of his former bandmate.

When fellow visitor Andrew King asked how Barrett had gained so much weight, Barrett said he had a large refrigerator in his kitchen and had been eating lots of pork chops. He mentioned that he was ready to help with the recording, but while listening to the mix of "Shine On", showed no signs of understanding its relevance to him.

Barrett joined Gilmour's wedding reception in the EMI canteen, but left without saying goodbye. It was the last time the band members saw Barrett until his death in 2006. Barrett's appearance may have influenced the final version of "Shine On You Crazy Diamond"; a subtle refrain performed by Wright from "See Emily Play" is audible towards the end.

Despite the problems during production, the album remained Wright's favourite: "It's an album I can listen to for pleasure, and there aren't many Floyd albums that I can." Gilmour shares this view: "I for one would have to say that it is my favourite album, the "Wish You Were Here" album. The end result of all that, whatever it was, definitely has left me an album I can live with very very happily. I like it very much."

In 2012, it was voted 211th on Rolling Stone magazine's list of the "500 Greatest Albums of All Time".
In 2000 the same magazine placed it at number 43 in its list of the "100 Greatest British Albums Ever".

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wish_You_Were_Here_(Pink_Floyd_album)

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My #2 album (Genesis SEBTP is #3).... the same friend who introduced me to Genesis introduced me to Floyd, and with this album (until then I was more of a radio listener). All good or excellent tracks - Shine on you crazy diamond is my all-time favourite pop/rock song. I have combined the two parts of that song into one with the computer to indulge in a complete 26 minutes masterpiece.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2018)

"Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Parts I - V) -






"Welcome To The Machine" -






"Have A Cigar" -






"Wish You Were Here" -






"Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Parts VI - IX) -


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm not a big Floyd fan by any stretches of the imagination but WYWH is their masterpiece, for me (I find it a far better, more consistent album than DSOTM) . Used to have it on the flipside of a cassette with Sabbath Bloody Sabbath on the other side. Both got heavy play.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Waters' voice is raspy. Same for Animals, where it adds up to a mean angry album. WYWH is just starting to show that anger.

I start to miss the humor of the old Floyd at this point. Lately, Brain Damage/Eclipse seems to be my favorite Floyd track. When I want to hear more music like that, I reach for my early Wire albums like 154.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I was a big Syd Barrett fan when I was young so lyric-wise this album resonated with me more than any other. As regards the music I loved the whole thing, and it was a clever idea to have _Shine On_ bookend the album rather than play as an unbroken track.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I love the eerie four note arpeggio in Shine On... And it's so easy to play on guitar. Sounds good coming through my Fender amp.


----------

